# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Progressive Labs pics..

## Deezuhl

Got some goodies to show.. They have some nice blends of test 300mg /eq 300mg or test/deca too. also, Winny at 125mg/ml is also nice.. I'll have some tests to follow as I get the stuff sent out for lab results.

----------


## Jdawg50

Looks like you got a "Happy Family"

----------


## MBaraso

Good stuff :-)

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I like that liquid Cialis  :Smilie:

----------


## Deezuhl

> I like that liquid Cialis


I know.. i wanna try it. I gotta line up a whore for this weekend just to test the cialis out.. Im not quite ready to go on cycle and try out the other goodies yet..

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Just dont drink the whole bottle  :Smilie:

----------


## Deezuhl

> Just dont drink the whole bottle


 I know... i have to remember its not like taking a swig of nyquil you have to measure it out..  :LOL:

----------


## soldier21

Just got my order!!! So happy and cant wait to try out my new cycle. Great lab with a great line up and great cutomer service and turn around time is great. Gear is top notch around!!!!!!

----------


## Deezuhl

> Just got my order!!! So happy and cant wait to try out my new cycle. Great lab with a great line up and great cutomer service and turn around time is great. Gear is top notch around!!!!!!


exactly.. I have a buddy who is really liking their 400mg eq..

----------


## soldier21

Yeah bro I got some of that too. Cant wait to try it out. Looks beautiful bro and cant wait to get started. Great Lab!!!!

----------


## ajfina

looks good
drink the whole cialis  :Smilie:

----------

